

Warner Music: blanket internet license solution to free music - ALee
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080818-paying-for-music-has-become-functionally-voluntary.html

======
noonespecial
FTA _So Griffin's job is to help Warner monetize digital music, and he's
convinced that the issue of payment for music is nothing less than "our
generation's nuclear power." If our society can monetize music in a balanced,
consumer-friendly way, the results will be awesome. If we can't... well,
remember Chernobyl?_

Umm... _Chernobyl_? Like where lots of innocent people died and an entire
portion of the planet was rendered permanently unlivable? This is the in the
same category as a 13 year old girl downloading "The Jonas Brothers" on
Kazzaa?

Yes, the current model of moneterizing content/art/whatevertheycallittoday is
broken. We should work on fixing it. It is important to do so. But this sort
of ridiculous hyperbole does not help their case. It borders on being obscene.

~~~
sysop073
They think it gives their rhetoric punch, like kids will be reading this and
thinking "But I don't want to cause Chernobyl!!" so then they'll stop
downloading music

~~~
noonespecial
I actually think it may be worse than all of that. In war and politics,
compromise is the weapon of choice of the craziest party. Tell lawmakers that
filesharing is Armageddon, that _beeeelions_ of dollars are lost each year to
the pirates and that the entire economy will collapse if not fixed right away.
The draconian measures that are seen as the "compromise" (which would, if
presented outright seem ludicrous) now seem tame and acceptable.

"Lifetime of the artist plus 70 years" sounds so much more acceptable than
"lets just do away with this public domain thing."

------
sabat
_"No civilized society, he adds, can endure "purely voluntary payment for art,
knowledge, and culture."_

Right. So the Greeks, Romans, Germans, Italians ... all those troubadors,
singing poets ... none of that happened? There was an entrance fee to the
Library of Alexandria??

Blogga, pleez.

